
It's Alive - jeff18
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/04/its-alive.html
======
telemachos
The hovercard idea is very nicely done. Just a tiny bit of copy-in Javascript,
and instantly they hook into any @name on your pages. It's easy for a site to
add, looks good and makes the connection between Twitter and the @name look
even stronger.

------
nanexcool
That button looks just like Facebook Connect.

~~~
telemachos
I don't mean to be too flip, but isn't that just the official (probably
O'Reilly trademarked) Web 2.0 look for buttons? They all look like that now to
me.

